# 29 gallon salt



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have done all my research and am having frineds help me out. I'm going to start this tank over spring break. THis is my list of stuff im getting tell me if there is anything i'm missing...Hydrometer, Salt, Live Sand, Live rock(about 10 pounds at first im going to add more), I think thats all i have on my list so far. Is there anything else I need?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A skimmer would be useful in any application.

What is the going to be? A reef or fowlr?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just with live rock only. Eventually i might do reef but i dont have the money for the expensive light right now. I'm doing live rock because it naturally filters the water and all that good stuff. The guy i talked to at my lfs said i didnt need a skimmer if i was only doing a 29 gallon. I'm going to have an aquaclear 50 fliter with it and a topfin 30 as well so he said that would be enough filtration.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

If i were you i would instad of getting 10lbs of live rock (appropx $80) i would get like 5 lbs of LR and 20 of base... withing a month or so youll actually have 25 lbs of Live rock for the same price...

-me


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

whats base?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

base rock is liverock before it meets the ocean


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

There are two kinds of baserock. Dry and live.

Dry baserock is really cheap and has nothing living on it. It's just dry. But you can't put just any rock in your tank, it has to be from Marine origins.

Live baserock has less coralline algae on it than live rock. That's why it is cheaper. It still has beneficial bacteria and other critters in it. 

After being in your tank for a little while, the coralline algae will start to grow on the baserock.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

where can you find it?


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

The dry stuff is called "reef bones" by Caribsea. Try googling that. You might find it at your LFS or special order it.

Liveaquaria.com sells some nice base rock. Looks to be out of stock ATM.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=393+2391&pcatid=2391

Your best bet is to check with your local club. I got all my rock that way. I waited a long time for it, but it was worth it. I got well over 50 pounds of base rock for 50 bucks and later 30 pounds of good branch rock for $20 bucks. That's less than a dollar a pound. I got the base from someone who was moving out of state, and the branch from a guy who just simply ordered too much for his nano tank.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I got 30 pounds sand for my tank and the salt. i filled up my tank and am now waiting for my tank to clear. i added the salt to my tank as well but i have no idea how much more or less salt to put in. I didnt know the hydrometer had to activate by sitting in salt water for 24 hours. After tomorrow im going to start cycling my tank with a damsel fish and im using a stability product from Seachem to help out the cycle. does this sound like im doing an ok job so far? any input is welcome


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldnt cycle with a damsel...

I prefer a drop (literally) of pure ammonia... Just shake the bottle to make sure it doenst bubble... you dont want any wierd cleaners in your tank... grocery store carry it and im sure walmart of home depot do to...

-me


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont know if my hydrometer is working i didnt kmnow i had to put salt water in it and leave it sitting there for 24 hours. now it just gives me a no salt reading and i have put alot of salt in it so far.. what do i do?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Its gonna tank abour 7 lbs of salt to get it up to the SG you want... I'm guessing by alot you mean like 2 lbs...

To test it i would just mix a batch in a bucket... That way if you go too high its not big deal you can dilute it if you need...

-me


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ok i mixed in a ton it seemed like i bought 25 pounds. i just think my hydrometer is all whacked out or something. it has about 12 hours left to sit in salt water then i should be golden


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

today i got 4 pounds of live rock and a 4 stripe damsel fish today. my salt reading is between 1.023 and 1.024. my damsel looks pretty happy and active he or she has survived for a good 12 hours so far. my tank is coming together quite nicely


----------

